# Sopranos performing tenor arias?



## Callasfan (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everyone, this is my first post, thanks for having me.

I'm curious if anyone can recommend any audio/video on this here internet of sopranos performing tenor arias, or bass/baratone arias, either live or in the studio.

I know Callas sang fragments during her Julliard sessions, which is great. I have also just watched a video of Anne Sofie von Otter singing Der Erlkönig, which i have mixed feelings about. Anyone have any favourites or rarities?

Thanks,

Callasfan


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Since you mentioned Der Erlkönig, have you checked out Rosa Ponselle version? It was in her later years, but the voice was still impressive nevertheless. The lower part of the voice was so well-supported.






Here is another freaky feat from her: singing a gypsy song for male, she sounded like a tenor or even a baritone:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Simply check out all masterclasses on You Tube, almost all soprono's teaching males to sing, with some strophes included.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

silentio said:


> Since you mentioned Der Erlkönig, have you checked out Rosa Ponselle version? It was in her later years, but the voice was still impressive nevertheless. The lower part of the voice was so well-supported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it! I have NEVER considered Ponselle a true soprano. Wish she would have recorded more in this range.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I knew it! I have NEVER considered Ponselle a true soprano. Wish she would have recorded more in this range.


I think she was a contralto. She even said herself that she could have sung mezzo repertoire as she had the low notes. I may be wrong, but I don't think she sang higher than a C. She had a wonderful career as a soprano and brought her impressive technique, interpretative gifts and sublime musicianship to pretty much everything she sang. I'm sure she would have been a star no matter the roles and repertoire she had chosen to sing.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Give a listen to _Songs of the Xtabay _with Yma Sumac. You'll get plenty of what you are seeking.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Ponsella was something else! Thanks for those clips.

I know that Orlofsky in _Fledermaus_ doesn't meet your strict requirements (it's a "trouser" role), but Brigitte Fassbaender is wonderful here:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Give a listen to _Songs of the Xtabay _with Yma Sumac. You'll get plenty of what you are seeking.


That Tumpa sung........hilarious.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This one pretty much speaks for itself ... whatever that is!






Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I knew it! I have NEVER considered Ponselle a true soprano. Wish she would have recorded more in this range.


There have been a number of great sopranos who lacked a good high C ( Tebaldi, Traubel, J. Norman, later Flagstad), so in my opinion that doesn't disqualify Ponselle as a soprano. In fact many consider her one of the most spectacular sopranos of all time. At the same time she had a whole extra octave below the normal soprano range that was perfectly integrated with the top and would have allowed her to sing mezzo and contralto arias easily. Whether she could sustain singing regularly in that lower register without damaging the exquisite soprano range is not something which I think we could answer.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

silentio said:


> Since you mentioned Der Erlkönig, have you checked out Rosa Ponselle version? It was in her later years, but the voice was still impressive nevertheless. The lower part of the voice was so well-supported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I see anything but a big black square?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Callasfan said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post, thanks for having me.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone can recommend any audio/video on this here internet of sopranos performing tenor arias, or bass/baratone arias, either live or in the studio.
> 
> ...


from what I understand, Der Erklkonig is for bass/baritone, not tenor (though lieder isn't so string about differences in voice or even gender).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder if OP #takinthemick with this thread .


----------

